# Appliqued Kp On Ebay!!!



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=4310493123


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

Not in my wildest dreams would I be able to afford what that will go for, but OMG, from one KP addict, all I can say is that is probably the sweetest KP I've ever seen, OMG.

ETA: I would have another baby just to put him/her in that dipe.

Edited again to add: Actually, the last large I got was too big, so that might actually fit Binker.

Hold on, one more edit, this is my 500th post!!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I think I've died and gone to Heaven!!!!







That is absolutely the cutest cover I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

That's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
I think I've died and gone to Heaven!!!!







That is absolutely the cutest cover I've ever seen!!!!

My thoughts exactly!! Oh I want that, but 41.00 YIKES!


----------



## tinamaries (May 18, 2004)

Soooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

That is stunning!! I am in love!!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*
My thoughts exactly!! Oh I want that, but 41.00 YIKES!

41.00!!! It was at 20.00 when I posted the thread - lol. No big suprise tho! She is amazing, is she not?


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

Amazingly beautiful...


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah for you, Maria!

Is that a new Kiwi Pie tag that I see??


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

that is awesome!!!!


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

That is so awesome!!!! I would love it but I know that the bidding will easily go to over $100 so I'm out. But I can dream, maybe DH will tell me to go as high as I want for my birthday. Yeah right!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

That's adorable! Definitely one of the cutest appliques I have ever seen. I







Maria, she is just the best.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

51.00!!! yay for maria!

(and for the little bum it ends up on)


----------



## lena_girl (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow, over 70 with 4 days to go. Doesn't take you mommas long!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Okay, dh is printing out a picture of the cover for me just so I can hang it up and drool over it for awhile. I will never get to touch it IRL... but I will daydream about it and look at the picture daily.

Its so beautiful I'm almost crying....


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

102.50 What gorgeous work Maria


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

That cover is so beautiful. The applique looks amazingly well done. I'm in awe....

....and now seriously considering buying a KP.







:


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh my gosh! That is absolutely beautiful!







:


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Over $100 and been on ebay less than an hour!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Amazing, Maria!!!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

It's already over 102$

Maria is amazing, she deserves it. Bid it up Mamma's! Totally worth EVERY cent!!!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

OMG - that is GORGEOUS! I can't believe how quickly the bids are escalating! Whatever it ends up going for, it is SO worth it!







:


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

I just keep going back and looking at it-it's amazing!!!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

102.00







For that price I'd have to frame it before I'd let my child wear it.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Totally out of my price league but SOOOOO amazing! Makes me ache just looking at it!

Kiwis (the actual fruit) make my tounge itch and that is sort of how I feel looking at that cover -- it is so beautiful it give me an allergic reation!







:

ETA -- Geez my illness is imparing my spelling! That should be it giveS me an allergic reaCtion!







:


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I love the colors. Also the new label is great. Beautiful cover. I can't wait to see it on the winner's baby....


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

I have a SERIOUS weakness for ivory wool!

Summie


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

it is so beautiful it give me an allergic reation!
:LOL


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

summiebee said:


> I have a SERIOUS weakness for ivory wool!
> 
> Oh, that is so my weakness too. With the exception of Fuz, we only do natural. Same with my house. All white and beige.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Oops, I forgot to ask. Has anyone tried these new snap-ins? I kind of like the pure cover covers without snaps everywhere.

Does it snap in at the front, back or both?

Not that I am seriously considering it. Just wondering....

Current bid just happens to be the total of ALL my stuff going on ebay right now. But still, no...


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

OMG that is way to cute.......... i am


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

who is this serrasmama24??? I was bidding (for fun really!! :LOL) and this woman must want it BAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NowOrNever (Sep 4, 2003)

That is more than darling!! I just







laundry lines...especially with cute diapers on them!

WTG, Maria!!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

That is gorgeous! $120 WTG Maria!!







The KP frenzy couldn't happen to a nicer mama, that's for sure!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

$120 already ... I wonder what it'll go for?


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

OMG that is so beautiful, must resist the wool!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

who is this serrasmama24??? I was bidding (for fun really!! ) and this woman must want it BAD!!!!!!!!!








I'm just playing really. I do NOT have that kind of money. I went to bid just so it could be mine for a moment or two.








ETA: I could possible come up with that kind of money and tell dh my hand slipped so I'm not *really* inviting anyone to overbid me or anything. :LOL


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

That is soooo pretty. I'm not even going to try to bid on it cause I'll only be disappointed, but I must say that is that is absolutey gorgeous!!!!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Very pretty. But I'll never understand why people bid so early on Ebay items. I've never found there to be any point, except to drive the price up.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

That just breaks my heart...
Read my edit. I love it as much as the rest of you.







It really is so beautiful.









Quote:

I always set a max for myself when I bid so it doesn't matter if the bidding starts now or later
Me too.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby*
Very pretty. But I'll never understand why people bid so early on Ebay items. I've never found there to be any point, except to drive the price up.









Although, I'm glad Maria is going to get so much for her beautiful work.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Beautiful!!!! If I had the money I would definatly be bidding!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Not me! I love KP, and the cover is beautiful, but I would never use it for fear of ruining it.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby*
Very pretty. But I'll never understand why people bid so early on Ebay items. I've never found there to be any point, except to drive the price up.

That is what I was just thinking -- there are so many days to go and bidding is only making it more and more expensive. Not that it isnt worth it just that the price becomes unreachable for most. It there is somthing I just LOVE on ebay I put it on my watch list and then bid with not much time left (like 2 min. and under). Might be sneaky but that is what auctions are all about. I have gotten a few things this way.

I think its an amazing cover but couldnt EVER imagine spending $100+ for a diapering item.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

OMG! I want it SO BAD! Why do we always have to be broke at the wrong times?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby*
Very pretty. But I'll never understand why people bid so early on Ebay items. I've never found there to be any point, except to drive the price up.

It is a beautiful cover, but I feel the same way. I think that if you really want something bad enough, you would wait until the end of the auction to bid. Especially for you mamas who are _dying_ to have it but are dissappointed because it is going up so high. Why did you bid? It only drives the price up and makes it impossible for mamas tight on cash to get.








Although I have to say it is gorgeous and "Way to go Maria!!! You deserve every cent it goes for!







You really are an artist".







As for me, I am hoping that there will be one at the stocking this week.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

That is the most beautiful piece of wool I have ever seen


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
I think that if you really want something bad enough, you would wait until the end of the auction to bid. Especially for you mamas who are _dying_ to have it but are dissappointed because it is going up so high. Why did you bid? It only drives the price up and makes it impossible for mamas tight on cash to get.









I totally understand what you mamas are saying, and I agree that would normally be the strategy on eBay, if you were bidding on an everyday item. But for artwork like this (and it is awesome, Maria, btw), I almost find it to be a mark of respect for the bidding to be hot and heavy from the get-go. It shows just how much everyone loves her work. I mean, even if it were being watched by 400 people, it would be depressing if it sat low all week and only shot up at the end.

Well, that's my 2 cents anyway


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *engineer_mama*
I mean, even if it were being watched by 400 people, it would be depressing if it sat low all week and only shot up at the end.

I think it's more depressing that most Kiwi Pie customers could never afford it


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *engineer_mama*
I totally understand what you mamas are saying, and I agree that would normally be the strategy on eBay, if you were bidding on an everyday item. But for artwork like this (and it is awesome, Maria, btw), I almost find it to be a mark of respect for the bidding to be hot and heavy from the get-go. It shows just how much everyone loves her work. I mean, even if it were being watched by 400 people, it would be depressing if it sat low all week and only shot up at the end.

Well, that's my 2 cents anyway 

I agree.







It really is a piece of artwork. I have to think of it that way, or if I really wanted it, it would be depressing to watch. :LOL Not for Maria though! You are really loved Maria!







Your covers are spectacular. I wish I had an IRL friend to call and tell about it, but they all think I am nuts!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't do ebay very often (mainly because it is too easy to get carried away..case in point







) but if I try to mark and item and bid at the last moment I always forget about it in the end. I just pick my limit and bid that amount usually. I know it shoots the price up, but that's what happens, yk. Anyway, this item would have gone for a huge price wether bidding started now or later. And it deserves to.








Beth*figuring out what she can sell to pay for this...*


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Drats! Outbid! Now I'm into it. What else could I sell....








It really is the most beautiful cover I have seen in awhile.


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby*
Very pretty. But I'll never understand why people bid so early on Ebay items. I've never found there to be any point, except to drive the price up.

I agree. I always put things on my watchlist and wait to bid towards the end. As a buyer I want to pay the lowest price I can for something.







Now as a seller... bid that bad boy up!!!

























That is an amazing piece. Very cute and detailed. Way to go Maria!!! Beautiful work.


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

What a work of art! Move over Fuzbaby! I love the new kiwi tag! Cute cute cute!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I also love the new tag, I am sooo sooo hoping I can get more KP at the next stocking! I love Maria's work! LOVE it. And I also never bid early.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Maria, you ROCK and you are such an awesome seamstress/creator/artist, does dh know you have such a huge following on here? You are just awesome.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I couldn't be happier for you, Maria.

Enjoy the accolades!

And again, I







your new tags!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

:

Its a beautiful cover and work of art. Out of my league, although I'm scared to put a munchkin of mine in white pants.







We need dark reds and blues









4 days left-- that vacation is getting classier all the time!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Oh Maria, your story of your DH and vacation might have just inspired my DH and I to bid a little higher... how good of a vacation do you want?









Holli

lol...


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Maria, that is truly gorgeous! Really the cutest applique I've ever seen, I think you will definitly get some nice vacation money off that one







.

I just wish I could afford to bid on it, that is gonna be one lucky bum!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

amazing diaper! even my husband thought it was worth $100+. now, that's a REAL compliment!


----------



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

That's a really beautiful cover...

...but I can't help but think, for $160 I could buy a snap press, colored snaps, several different colors of wool and some spools of thread...

and make about 2 dozen just like it?










Or, I could spend that money on a wooden play structure for DD, or I could put it in her college fund...

I guess I just don't understand how any cover is worth that kind of money. I don't mean to slam the artist who made it - I truly admire her talent!








:


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

What amazing work Maria!







It is a beautiful cover ... way out of my league (and I wouldn't trust my rough and tumble ds in it anyway ... it would go in a picture box!). I'm just hoping that after this, I'll ever be able to score another KP. I told dh this afternoon that we were so entirely lucky to score the two we did before complete hyena-dom set in. :LOL Then dh said, "Why can't you make a cover as good as a Kiwi Pie? I really like our Kiwi Pies." Silly dh!!!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWonders*
Then dh said, "Why can't you make a cover as good as a Kiwi Pie? I really like our Kiwi Pies." Silly dh!!!

LOL! My DH said almost the same thing to me! We were both admiring Maria's gorgeous cover and he said "You should make those"! Never mind that the most difficult thing I ever sew are plain curtains or hemming something! LOL
At least the man has confidence in my (non-existent) skills!

No, I can never even hope to have half the talent of Maria or some of our other wonderful WAHMs. It really makes me happy to see these works of art fetch so much at auction! It's part of the reason that I LOOOVE CDing so much. There is literally something for everyone. It is easy to find well made, hard-working, inexpensive diapers, yet those who can afford it can have an exquisite work of art for their baby's bum!







:


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linnea*









That's a really beautiful cover...

...but I can't help but think, for $160 I could buy a snap press, colored snaps, several different colors of wool and some spools of thread...

and make about 2 dozen just like it?










Or, I could spend that money on a wooden play structure for DD, or I could put it in her college fund...

I guess I just don't understand how any cover is worth that kind of money. I don't mean to slam the artist who made it - I truly admire her talent!








:

Wow! That makes it sound so simple! Designing diapers/wool covers is tons of work. You need to design your patterns/test sizes/ test patterns again. Spend tons of money/time to do this. I would guess it probably took Maria about a year of hard work to make this gorgeous pattern/design/website she offers us. I think it is worth every penny and more!


----------



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
Wow! That makes it sound so simple! Designing diapers/wool covers is tons of work. You need to design your patterns/test sizes/ test patterns again. Spend tons of money/time to do this. I would guess it probably took Maria about a year of hard work to make this gorgeous pattern/design/website she offers us. I think it is worth every penny and more!

I know it's not simple, I didn't mean to make it sound like it is! I've spent plenty of time trying to design my own patterns, and experimenting with some real failures... but some successes, too. I don't at all mean to diminish what you and other WAHM diaper artists do. I guess I'm just a little envious, because for what that single cover is going for, another (







: ) cash-strapped diaper-making mama could start up her own business.

Good for Maria, and I hope she does use the proceeds to have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

That is soooo beautiful! WoW!~


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:

but I can't help but think, for $160 I could buy a snap press, colored snaps, several different colors of wool and some spools of thread...and make about 2 dozen just like it?
Can you come source for me? You are a way better bargain shopper than I.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow! 6 months ago when I told her I thought she was the best WAHM out there (in terms of making really gorgeous, luxurious art), she thought I was just flattering her! Now maybe she'll start to believe my compliments........







Petitlapin, I hope you're reading this thread & feel awesome







about how much your fan club these days worships you!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

$180


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Everything Maria does is just beautiful...her kids, her house, everything!!

That's one beautiful wool made by one beautiful Mamma!

I am totally in love with it.


----------



## amebt (Jun 26, 2004)

That is probably the most beautiful diaper I have ever seen. Although, I could never explain to dh why I spent that much on a diaper.


----------

